# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Etrusket

## Era1

Besoj se duhet te keni degjuar per etrusket dhe zhvillimin e tyre.
Hasa nje dite nje material per ta dhe vendosa ta vendos ketu.


*ETRUSKET DHE MISTERI I TYRE*

Akoma ne antikitet etrusket ishin te rrethuar nga nje tis misteri. Bashkekohesit e tyre greke ndihesh te intriguar per zhvillim e ketij vendi si potence detare dhe tregetare.
Pushtuesit e ardhshem roman perfituan nga ta dhe asnjehere nuk lane se ndieri xhelozi per vendin qe kishin pushtuar.
Dhe nga dy shekuj investigimi dhe zbulimesh si dhe nxjerrjes se rrenojave te qytetve te varrosura , varreve te tyre te harruar , problemet akoma ekzistojne. Nga erdhen etrusket? Ishte pret tyre arti , apo nje kopje e artit Grez? Etrusket e mbeshtetesnin potencen e tyre dhe zhvillimin ne veri lindje te Italise kur Herodoti shkruajti historine e tij ne shekullin V p.e.s

Ai supozoi qe etrusket kishin migruar nga Azia e Vogel rreth vitit 1000 p.e.s , si refugjate nga mbreteria e Lidias. Pese shekuj me vone , Dionisi i Halikarnos shprehu bindjen e tij qe ata ishin nje popull indignen shume i vjeter qe nuk farezuan asnje tjeter me gjuhen dhe zakonet e tyre.
Etrusket ishin ndryshe nga gjithe popujt e tjere. Ndiznin ziline e bashkekohoreve te tyre dhe admirimin e njerzve qe tani mund te shikoj afresket dhe skulpturat e tyre. D.H.Lawrence (Vendet etruske) mund te kete hequr hirin nga jeta e ketij populli. Perballe njeret nga varret e nendheshme , ku pikturat shikoheshin pak te errata per kohen , shkruajti:
 Fragmente personash ne bakete , kembe qe vallezojne pa balerine , trumcake qe fluturojne drejt asgjeje. Nje here e ne nje kohe kjo e gjitha ishte brilante dhe vallezuese; mrekullite e botes se poshtme ; 
nderimi i te vdekurve me vere nderkohe qe flautistet luanin per kercim dhe kembet xhironin . Dhe ishte nje nder I thelle dhe I sinqerte ne te cilin vihej I vdekuri. Ata ishin te kundert te ideve tona por, antiket kishin filozofine dhe respektin e tyre.Siç thote nje shkrim antic pagan :  Sepse  asnje pjese jona dhe as e trupit tone nuk duhet te ekzistoje per te ardhur keq apo per fe; nuk duhet te mungojne kenget per shpirtin as kercimet dhe vallezimet per kyçet dhe zemren ; sepse te gjitha keto njohen nga zotat. KJo gje eshte shume e dukshme ne kercimtaret etrusk. Ata I njohin zotat e tyre deri ne majat e gishtave.Fragmentet e mrekullueshme te ekstremizmit te trupit qe vazhdojne te vallezojne ne nje fushe akoma njohin zotat dhe e demostrojne.
Ndoshta padrejtesisht romanet ju veshen etruskve nje shfrenim te lirise sexuale dhe I pershkruan si njerez te paturpshem, qe benin dahsuri pa pasur turp se I shihnin . Ishin konsumues te medhenj te veres , sipas historianit grek te shekullit te IV p.e.s Teopompo, qe paraqeste gjerat me nje te folur tendencioze. Filozofi grek Posidonio ju akreditoi kurajon e maturuar. Poeti Virgjil admiroi forcen e tyre artistike.
Diodoro i Siçiñise , qe shkruajti historine e tyre dhe gjate mbreterimit te perandorit roman August , kur etrusket ishin vetem nje kujtim , dhuroi nje vizion me te ekuilibruar.
Etrusket qe se pari u shquan per energjine e tyre pushtuan nje sere teritoresh dhe fundosen shume qytete te rendesishme. Gjithashtu zoteronin dhe nje force detare dhe per nje kohe te ájate gezuan dominimin e detuve deri ne ate pike qe deti i cili lagte brigjet perendimore te bregdetit te Italise u quajt pret tyre Tirren. Perfeksionuan pajisjet e forces se tyre tokesore me shpikjen e asaj qe u quajt trompeta , qe eshte me perdorimin me te madhe ne lufte dhe qe e emerjan  tirrena , gjithashtu ideuan emblemat e nderit per gjeneralet qe drejtonin dhe per ndihmesit e tyre , ishte nje fron fildishi .
Ne shtepite e tyre shpiken etazheret , qe ishin nje komoditet i madh per te futur sasite e medha te eneve te kuzhines.
Shumica e ketyre shpikjeve u imituan nga romanet , qe i perfeksionuan dhe i futen ne civilizimin e tyre.
Stimuluan progresin e letrave , shkences, natyres dhe teologjise , dhe  zhvilluan ne graden me te larte se çdo vend tjeter interpretimin e vetetimave .Per kete arsye akoma sot inspirojne admirim te thelle te atyre qe quhen interpretuesit e shenjave te kaltra .
Duke banuar ne nje toke pjellore ne fruta te te gjitha llojeve dhe i kultivonin herepashere ,gezuan nje begati te produkteve bujqesore qe nuk vlen vetem per ata vete por qe suksesi i tyre i çoi ne nje luks te shfrenuar.
Dy here ne dite organizonin tavolina luksoze te prezantuara dhe te servirura me te gjitha ato qe mund te kontribojne ne jeten e luksit:; mantele me borde floriri , vera servirej ne kupa floriri , dhe kishin ne sherbim nje numer te konsiderueshem skllevrish. Disa nga keta te fundit jane te nje bukurie te rralle; te tjeret vishen me rroba te mrekullueshme qe i korrenspondojne nivelit te sherbimit qe bejne , dhe personeli shtepiak llogaritet me te gjithe klasin e pavaresise private.
Ne fakt kane abandonuar vazhdueshmerine e vlefshme qe shume vleresonin ne kohet antike dhe , per manine e banketeve dhe embelsite femerore kane humbur reputacionin qe te paret e tyre fituan ne lustra , gje qe na çudit.
Por ajo qe i çoi ne nje jete te tille ishte cilesia e tokes se tyre , sepse te jetosh ne nje toke qe i prodhon te gjitha dhe me nje pjellori te papershkrueshme i beri qe te kene sasira te medha te te gjitha llojeve te frutave .

Nen influencen e nje klime shume bujare , dhe me dashurine e tyre per jeten luksoze , etrusket kishin degjeneruar dhe rene viktima te disciplines dhe karakterit moral roman.Ky opinión roman ka marre pergjigje nga arkeologet , qe ngadale kane shfaqur te gjitha cilesite e civilizimit etrusk dhe kane interpretuar kulturen e tyre.

Vazhdon ..

----------


## Era1

Studimi i rrenjve te etruskeve ka bere te mundur ndriçimin e misterit. Konsiderohet qe gjuha etruske nuk ben pjese ne grupin e gjuheve indoevropiane, te cilave i perkasin greket dhe romanet . GJuhetari francez Zakaria Maigani beson qe etrusket e kane origjinen e tyre nga *Shqiperia (Albania)*  
Asnje teori nuk gezon pranim te plote. Eshte e mundur qe ashtu si Herodoti edhe Dionisi kane pasar te drejte pjeserisht. Etrusket mund te kene qene barinj qe u terhoqen dhe nga bujqesia dhe krijuan kulturen e tyre, dhe ndikuan ne krijimin e nje race te çuditshme per kohen.Arti etrusk dhe disa nga praktikat zakonore te ketij vendi duket se kane qene nen influencen orientale.
Mbas thithjes se tyre nga romanet , qytetet dhe varret etruske u zhduken nga pamja .Statuja te ndryshme te tyre u takuan gjate periudhes se Rilindjes.Disa historian arti kane zbuluar motive etruske ne skulpturat italiane te shekullit te XV. Rizbulimi i dy skulpturave te medha te bronxta , e famshmja ujkonja si dhe gojetari, ngjallen interes dhe çuan ne kerkimin e etruskeve te vdekur.
Germimet e para u realizuan ne 1728 ne Volterra, ku u zbulua varri i familjes Cecina. Zbulimi i rastesishem 10 vjet me vone i nje varri ne Palestine , zbuloi arken Ficoroni , qe perfaqesonte episode te ndryshme te udhetimeve te *argonauteve*  , nje nga veprat antike te mjeshterise se bronxit.deri nga mesi i shekullit te XVII germuesit kishin penetruar ne varret me afreske te Cometos (sot Tarkuinia).Shume arkeolog, ne pjesen me te madhe te tyre te afeksionuar , studiuan fushen etruske ne kerkim te me shume provave te artit te humbur te ketij  populli. Ne 1828 nje çift qesh rane ne  nje varr ne Vulci.
Ne 1834 u gjet nje sarcofag i bukur ne nje varr ne Toscan. Ne 100 vjetet e me pasem u gjeten varre te nendheshem ne Cerveteri, Vulci, Tarkuini, Vei, Orvieto dhe ne shume vend ete tjera . Nje bote e mrekullueshme dhe e harruar po paraqitej. Historia etruske u rikrijua pjeserisht. NJe sere varresh , mbushur me bizhuteri dhe statuja ari  si dhe afreske simbolizuan nje ngrijte te papritur dhe te mbrojtur te pasurise ndermjet Arpo e Tiber , nga Apeninet ne detén Tirren.
Etrusket e zgjeruan dominimin e tyre me nje sere pushtimesh ne fise te tjera italike , duke perfshire latinet. Dinastía etruske moren romen ne 616 deri ne 509 p.e.s.Me bashkimin e forces se tyre detare me ate te kortagjenasve , etrusket mbajten nen kontroll kolonet  grek ne jug te Italise dhe mposhten greket ne luften e Alatis ne 535 p.e.s. Kjo ishte forca e popullit etrusk. Mbas kesaj fitorej filloi renia e etruskve. Flota etruske u mposht nga greket ne Cumae , ne fushen e Napolit , ne mitin 474 p.e.s, dhe ne Bolsín ne 265. Civilizimi i pare italian kishte situar dhe sipas poetit Horacio , ajo  fitoi fituesit e saj
Shume jane teorite qe jane paraqitur per te shpjeguar renien e etruskve. Qe nuk kane mundur te bashkohen per te krijuar nje komb.Vuajten distancim social, klase shume me te ulta . Gjithe fuqine e kishin familjet qeverisese. Klasa e punetoreve nuk kishin te drejta por vetem detyra.Ishin shume konservatore , kishin frike ndryshimet. Vuanin nga nje bindje e tmerrshme ndaj zotave te tyre. 
Keto ju dhane etruske shpresa te kota te madhesise nje siguri te ekzagjeruar.
Sipas historianit roman Livio , etrusket ishin te dhene pas praktikave fetare me shume se çdo popull tjeter.
Ata kishin nje praktike te interpretimit te melçise te cilen jua transmetuan edhe romanve. Nje model bronxi i gjetur ne Piacenza eshte i ndare ne 45 hapesira , ne çdo njeren nga te cilat eshte shkruajtur emri i shenjtit qe e paraqiste.Etrusket i preokuponte shume e ardhmja. Ne kete bie ndesh paradoksi i kultures se tyre. Te dashuruar pas kenaqesive , me shume alegri dhe ne te njejten kohe te obsesionuar nga vdekja.
Ata paraqisnin ne artin e tyre aktivitetet e tyre , rruget e qyteteve , tempujt, planet e shtepive, banketet , lojrat dhe shpresen e tyre per ringjallje. Krijuan nje himazh te te sotmesh si dyluftim te trete  te se ardhmes.Asnje popull tjeter antik u barazua me etrusket ne menyren e vetevleresimin .

----------


## ArberXYZ

Per te gjithe ata qe duan te dine me shume per Etrustet, ju keshilloj librin *Etrusket-Nermin Vlora Falaschi*, ne gjuhen shqipe.

----------


## bashki

http://www.geocities.com/etrusci/ Ne kete faqe behet fjale per nje ngjajshmeri ne mes gjuhes etruske dhe te folures arbereshe ne Greqi, si dhe me gjuhen shqipe ne pergjithesi.Disa nga ngjashmerite me gjuhen shqipe mund ti vereni edhe vet.

----------


## chi_mai

desha te shtoja per hipotezat e gjenezes se etruskeve ..
meqenese kam bere nje studim enkas per kete teme vjet (si student i historise ,arkeologji)
ekziston nje teze e cila e shpjegon prejardhjen e etruskeve nga iliria.
mendohet se nga nje dyndje e fisit verior te dardaneve ne azi e me pas ne rome e me tej , eshte krijuar edhe fisi i etruskeve ne romen e lashte (per me sakte fisi , ishin turshet).
sdoja te hapja nje teme te re per etrusket pasi ishte shume e kompletuar edhe kjo e jotja era.. 
thjesht bera nje shtese te info tende
urime se qenke goxha e informuar.

----------


## Tannhauser

> mendohet se nga nje dyndje e fisit verior te dardaneve ne azi e me pas ne rome e me tej


Epo tani me kete pse hedh poshte ato qe the me larte, se je 


> (si student i historise ,arkeologji)


. Nuk mesove se ceshtja e Dardaneve te Trojes me ata te Ilirise ishte hedhur qe ne lashtesi? Si mund barbaret Dardane (qe hapnin tunele brenda ne pleh dhe jetonin sic thote Straboni) te ken lidhje me qyteterimin grek te zhvilluar te Trojaneve?

----------


## Kreksi

> Epo tani me kete pse hedh poshte ato qe the me larte, se je . Nuk mesove se ceshtja e Dardaneve te Trojes me ata te Ilirise ishte hedhur qe ne lashtesi? Si mund barbaret Dardane (qe hapnin tunele brenda ne pleh dhe jetonin sic thote Straboni) te ken lidhje me qyteterimin grek te zhvilluar te Trojaneve?


Po, s'ka dyshime qe  nje pjese e dardanve me prijsin e tyre Janusi(i pari, apo edhe origjina  e muajt te pare janari vjen nga ky prijs i Galbreve e qe pastaj ky fis merr emrin Kalabria, pra une pajtohem me kete tezen e me siperme.
Se sa ishin dardanet te civilizuar kete se din askushi por ata si popull i ardhur aty gjeten popullin teukerian te civilizuar ku kjo deshmon ne gjetjen e stolive te arit(floririt)  po  ne krahasim me vllezerit e tyre qe mbeten ne atdheun e tyre  ne ballkan, keta ne azi te vogel u ben me te civilizuar ne nje periudh prej  150 vitesh.
Keto dy dyndje dardane askushi nuke i hedh poshte, as autoret moderne.
Po nje gje me misterioze mbetet ne kete periudhe mungesa e maqedonve !
Nga erdhi ky popull ?
Besohet se te ishin fise nga doret qe kishin zbritur nga gjermonia e sotshme apo nga shtetet balte, aty dikuni, se ne iliaden e homerit askundi nuke citohen, pra edhe Aleksandri i Madh duhet te kete origjine baltike(maqedone) apo dore.
Mund te themi se ne kete kohe, - 1450 deri 1250 par eres, as grekerit nuke ishin me te  civilizuar se tjeret.
merre harten dhe shife njehere se ne qfare hapsire te vogel keta popuj jetonin  ne ballkan e derisa ne Egjiptë 1000 vite me pare ishin ngritur piramidat e pastaj flasim....

----------


## chi_mai

> Epo tani me kete pse hedh poshte ato qe the me larte, se je . Nuk mesove se ceshtja e Dardaneve te Trojes me ata te Ilirise ishte hedhur qe ne lashtesi? Si mund barbaret Dardane (qe hapnin tunele brenda ne pleh dhe jetonin sic thote Straboni) te ken lidhje me qyteterimin grek te zhvilluar te Trojaneve?


degjo: un nuk desha ta zgjeroja kete material me gjera qe do te dukeshin pa kuptim per ata qe se njohin mire historine e etruskeve. ne radhe te pare un te kam thene dardanet sepse ishin fisi me i njohur per inkursionet e tyre ne azine e atehershme te mbushur me qyteterimin grek. por te kam thene edhe qe ishin fisi i TURSHEVE per me sakte. keta nuk i permenda shume sepse nuk njihen nga burimet e asaj kohe si fiset e tjere. kam lexuar gjashte libra per te bere essene mbi gjenezen e etruskeve dhe ne qofte se ti ke ndonje dyshim per kete mund te me postosh pyetjet ne forum ose ne mail. kjo ka qene nje teze dhe se kam shpikur une: TURSHE=ETRUSK ... dhe kjo eshte teza me e perafert per nga llogjika. 
sa per strabonin : ka thene shume pak per kete ceshtje per tu permendur si studiues i kesaj teme.

----------


## Tannhauser

Per etrusket sote dime edhe si e kalonin diten e tyre, dhe jane shkruar shume libra, por asnje nuk mer riskun te thote kollaj c'fare ishin apo c'gjuhe flisnin.

Edhe pse une kam shkruar pak gjera per ta ne temen per Pellazget, etrusket ngelen nje popull mister.

Sa per dardanet ceshtja per inkursione ne Azi dhe kontaktet me Dardanet e Azise ishte studiuar qe ne lashtesi. Sot historianet jane te bindur se nuk kishin te bejne dardanet ilire me dardanine greke.




> sa per strabonin : ka thene shume pak per kete ceshtje per tu permendur si studiues i kesaj teme.


Ai ka pershkruar afersisht te gjithe iliret e kohes se tij dhe prape dardanet ishin fisi me i prapambetur ilir.

----------


## dardani8

> Sa per dardanet ceshtja per inkursione ne Azi dhe kontaktet me Dardanet e Azise ishte studiuar qe ne lashtesi. Sot historianet jane te bindur se nuk kishin te bejne dardanet ilire me dardanine greke.
> 
> Ai ka pershkruar afersisht te gjithe iliret e kohes se tij dhe prape dardanet ishin fisi me i prapambetur ilir.


ti tani i hausevet
 une nuk jame si ti expert i lemit te historise vetem ketu ti ja ke fute  
ashtu kot.
 na e thuaj se ne qka refrohesh kur pohon ashtu,apo ke lexuar dicka nga bibla e perkthyer ne greqisht te cilen  ne nuk kemi mundesi ta lexojme.

si expert i kesaj lemie te takon qe para se te vesh nje fjali ne  leter te mendoshe per ate qe shkruan, e ju me ja fut se koti.

----------


## Tannhauser

Si *dardani8* te vjen keq por ajo qe thash me lart nuk eshte mendimi im. Straboni, gjeografi e ka thene. Meqe nuk e mbaj mire piken e references bej pak durim dhe do ta kesh neser. 




> ti tani i hausevet


Kjo c'do te thote?

----------


## Tannhauser

Ja c'thote Straboni (dhe jo Tannhauser-i) per Dardanet: *Eshte kaq popull i eger, saqe hapin tunele poshte plehut dhe jetojne brenda tyre*. (Strabon 7.5.7)

Dardanet ishin nga fiset me konservative Ilire dhe nga fiset me te qendrueshme dhe me prezente ne rajon.

----------


## Kreksi

[QUOTE=


Sa per dardanet ceshtja per inkursione ne Azi dhe kontaktet me Dardanet e Azise ishte studiuar qe ne lashtesi. Sot historianet jane te bindur se nuk kishin te bejne dardanet ilire me dardanine greke.

Ketu je gabim shume ore Tannhauzer,
 Si duket ju nuke e paskeni lexuar kurre "iliaden" e as historin nga herodoti, apo paraqitesh se i dine te gjitha por neve ketu na ngacmon sikur te ishim ne kalamaj ne nje klase te dyte apo ku ta di une.
behu me serioz ne biseda e mos &#231;aj drrasa....
...dardanet grek&#235;, edhe kete e ndegjova !
Te gjithe historian&#235;t e vjeter e thone se dardanet vijne nga dardania e iliris&#235; e jo nga greqia.


Ai ka pershkruar afersisht te gjithe iliret e kohes se tij dhe prape dardanet ishin fisi me i prapambetur ilir.[/QUOTE]
Ketu je gabim shume ore Tannhauzer,
 Si duket ju nuke e paskeni lexuar kurre "iliaden" e as historin nga herodoti, apo paraqitesh se i dine te gjitha por neve ketu na ngacmon sikur te ishim ne kalamaj ne nje klase te dyte apo ku ta di une.
behu me serioz ne biseda e mos &#231;aj drrasa....
...dardanet grek&#235;, edhe kete e ndegjova !
Te gjithe historian&#235;t e vjeter e thone se dardanet vijne nga dardania e iliris&#235; e jo nga greqia.
Dhe nje gje harrova; edhe ju e keni cekur se dardanet nuke ishin te civilizuar, poashtu edhe Straboni e thote kete, se po te ishin te civilizuar, edhe aat do quheshin greker, sipas juve !

----------


## dodoni

> Epo tani me kete pse hedh poshte ato qe the me larte, se je . Nuk mesove se ceshtja e Dardaneve te Trojes me ata te Ilirise ishte hedhur qe ne lashtesi? Si mund barbaret Dardane (qe hapnin tunele brenda ne pleh dhe jetonin sic thote Straboni) te ken lidhje me qyteterimin grek te zhvilluar te Trojaneve?


Straboni mund te kete pasur raporte te keqia me dardanet dhe kjo pastaj mund te kete ndikuar opinionin e tij ndaj dardaneve. Pse ka thene Straboni keshtu, nuk dtth. qe me te vertete ka qene keshtu? Mund te kemi edhe pergjithesime ne kete rast sikur une psh. sot takova nje grek jevgjit, e te them tani se greket jane jevgje, megjithese une do isha shume me real ne vleresimin tim. 

Historianet serioze, asnje prej tyre, nuk ben dallim mes dardaneve ilire dhe dardaneve trojane. Jane iliret qe i kane hedh bazat e para edhe te qyteterimit grek, shembull ilustrues kemi perendite Ethena, Zoti, Zani, Aferdita etj. etj. Poashtu vet filozofat greke e pranojne qe ka pasur qyteterim para tyre ne Greqine e lashte, keta vetem e kane cuar ne nivele me te larta pastaj. Megjithese, sic thote edhe i madhi Konica, "gjithe Greqine e kalova por askund greke nuk takova", apo edhe Falmerajeri, "greket e vjeter jane zhduk si race dhe Greqia e sotme eshte e gjitha e populluar me shqiptare, sllave e turq".

Per Dardanine, si te Ilirise ashtu edhe ate te Trojes, vet emri Dardani - vend i dardhave, pranuar boterisht nga historia, eshte puro shqiptare ashtu sic kane qene gjithe iliret, paragreket, etrusket, etj. etj. 

Tung

----------


## alibaba

> Epo tani me kete pse hedh poshte ato qe the me larte, se je . Nuk mesove se ceshtja e Dardaneve te Trojes me ata te Ilirise ishte hedhur qe ne lashtesi? Si mund barbaret Dardane (qe hapnin tunele brenda ne pleh dhe jetonin sic thote Straboni) te ken lidhje me qyteterimin grek te zhvilluar te Trojaneve?


Straboni ka qene i çmendur.Ke qene ndonjehere ne fshat ti??
Ne pleh nuk mund te hapet tuneli, plehu eshte sikur dheu vazhdimisht bie poshte, dhe logjikisht po te shikohet ska se si te hapet tuneli ne pleh.

----------


## Kreksi

Ai ka thene ne balte, llo&#231;, qe del =ne dhe, do thote shtepia pa gur&#235;, e jo ne plehera, ky eshte perkthim i mbrapsht&#235; !

edhe mos harroni se Straboni nuke ka shkelur kurr&#235; ato vise s'i&#231; mendojne disa.
Shkrimet e autorve te vjeter mbeshteteshin gojarishte, pra duke i ndegjuar te tjeret se si duken ato vise apo ata popuje, pra njelloje korrespondence ne distanc&#235;.
vetem se ne Egjipt&#235; kemi te dhena se ishin edhe Homeri, Soloni, Herodoti e Straboni kurse ne viset tjera e sidomos ne vendeet e largeta te kaukazit asnjeri prej tyre nuke  ka shkelur keto toka !
Te marrim nje shembull ; kur herodoti i permend Malet e Sharrit ne Dardani, ai as qe ka pare se si duken ato pore ka ndegjuar se ato shkrepa duken si thepat e sharres, keshtuqe ne realitete keto maje si sharra duken vetem se nga veriu i dardanis&#235; dhe ate duhet te shkosh ne nje vende te caktuar se perndryshe nuke diktohen qe jane male ne forme te dhembve te sharres. Qe nga maqedonija nuke e kan fare ate pamje e kjo dokumenton se autoret e vjeter vetem se kan shkruar ashtu si kan ndegjuar pere keta popuje e keto vende edhepse si kan shetitur kurr&#235; ...

----------


## Tannhauser

Ti e lexove Strabonin dhe i ben dhe kritike?

Fjala eshte κοπριαν (=kopria) qe perkthehet pleh. S'ka pse te te vij keq, te gjithe autoret qe kane shkruajtur per Dardanet i nxjerrin te pakulturuar.

----------


## chi_mai

dardanet nuk jane marre ne studimet e historianeve te kohes aq seriozisht
por sic kam thene ne postimet e meparshme ishin fisi i TURSHEVE (afer dardaneve)
qe u perhapen ne azi, por meqe keta nuk njiheshin aq shume u pergjithesuan me emrin e DARDANEVE..
ti Tannhauser  mund te kesh te drejte per disa gjera nga ato qe ke postuar por per dardanet nuk mund te thuash gjithsesi qe jane fisi me i prapambetur ilir.
straboni vertet ka shkruar per tipologjine e fiseve ilire por ai ka shkruar gjithashtu se nuk ka qene asnje here ne dardani.
kur dardanet kishin tokat me pjellore dhe armet me te sofistikuara te kohes, si dhe formacionet ushtarake (mercenare) me te kerkuara ne mesdhe , nuk mund te themi se kane qene edhe aq te prapambetur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tannhauser

Kur them per dardanet nuk kam parasysh vetem Strabonin, por edhe shkrimtare te tjere dhe studime qe jane ber ne epoken e sotme.

Ne keta autore te mirenjohur si F. Papazoglu tek The Central Ballkan Tribes in the Preroman Times: Triballi, Autariatae, Dardanians, Scordisci and Moesians, Amsterdam, 1978 dhe tek J. Wilkes, The Illyrians, 1992 por edhe ne vepra te tjera thuhet se Dardanet edhe pse jane fisi me konservativ dhe me i prapambetur nga te gjithe Iliret. (po referoj studime nga te huajt por edhe tek studimet vendase keshtu dalin Dardanet, po deshe te citoj dhe vepra nga autore shqiptare).

Nuk mund te krahasohen p.sh. me Taulantet qe ishin afer detit dhe kishin maredhenie te shumta me greket dhe romaket.

----------


## alibaba

I prapa mbetur sepse nuk ka dashur te helenizohet???
Po harron ti se dardanet kane perdore vegla muzikore me fryme dhe me tela, kete e kane shkruar greket.

----------

